
New John Dee discovery reveals resemblance to mother and a mysterious 'dwarf' - Hooke
http://www.culture24.org.uk/history-and-heritage/royal-history/art544763-new-john-dee-discovery-reveals-resemblance-to-mother-and-a-mysterious-dwarf
======
cconcepts
As someone who is interested in tractors, this article was a total letdown.

~~~
Joeboy
I used to be, but now I'm an ex-tractor-fan.

